# Constrictor knots



## Bob Fionda

I really want to thank Smitty for his tutorial (You tube) about the constrictor knot. He helped me to tie well the band to the pouch. I personally find this method very effective. Thanks a lot Smitty! Bob.


----------



## e~shot

Check these links too

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1380-constrictor-knot/page__hl__%2Bconstrictor+%2Bknot__fromsearch__1

*How to remove it *

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7244-how-to-revomve-constrictor-knot/page__hl__%2Bconstrictor+%2Bknot__fromsearch__1


----------



## Bob Fionda

e~shot said:


> Check these links too
> 
> http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> *How to remove it *
> 
> http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


Thanks Irfan!


----------



## danielh

i just loop my through 3 times, this seems to lock it down fine with dacron b50 waxed. Does this constrictor knot cut less into the bands?


----------



## mckee

i like to use the constrictor knot too


----------



## justplainduke

Is the constrictor better than wraping in the thin theraband?


----------



## Northerner

justplainduke said:


> Is the constrictor better than wraping in the thin theraband?


I used the constrictor knot with cotton string for a while but I now use #32 elastics at the pouch end. Darrell (dgui) has a good video to show the simplicity in tying the bands. No slippage and no cutting from the rubber bands. At the forks I use #64 elastics and tuck under rather than tie.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## justplainduke

Thank you, I have been using thin scraps of tbg and I also use the tucking method on both the band and pouch end. I was wondering if cotton constrictor knot was a better option on the pouch end.


----------



## Northerner

justplainduke said:


> Thank you, I have been using thin scraps of tbg and I also use the tucking method on both the band and pouch end. I was wondering if cotton constrictor knot was a better option on the pouch end.


Both the cotton and the elastic work fine at the pouch end but I find I get less band cutting problems with the elastic. Rubber is friendly to rubber








If you find that both options provide a good hold with no band damage then either will work to hold things in place.

At the beginning of summer I bought a small bag of #32 and one of #64 elastics. They are very cheap and they work great. Don't forget to spit on the band when tying the knot (dgui trick).

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Hit and run

Constrictor knot vs. wrapping with elastics:

- If I wrap with elastics then the band rotates in regard to the pouch (which I don't want), this wont happen with the constrictor knot.
- The knot takes up less space and has less mass. It's also faster to tie, at least for me.
I tie with waxed string and haven't had any tear because of tying. (actually, the wrapped elastics started to tear trough the band in one instance... )

The above is why I stay with knotting waxed string.


----------



## justplainduke

Thank you!


----------



## flippinout

I like unwaxed cotton butcher's twine. I only lightly pre-stress the bands and think it lasts longer than TBG and is a whole lot quicker IMO.


----------



## justplainduke

I just cut and tied a set of double TBG tapered 25-20 250mm long before tying. I used the constrictor knot at the pouch and yes it is easier and tidy. I was out shooting in my indoor shop range and had no problems at all...that is one cool little knot!
The constrictor hold up better than I thought considering the tension and the amount of rounds that I put down range today. Tonight I may have to take it out Gnome hunting! Jk jk, no vandalism by me


----------



## Northerner

Here are a few of dgui's videos on tying pouches and forks. I still have pouches tied with cotton string but I like elastics too. Both methods work fine. Try 'em both and see which you prefer.

http://www.youtube.c...h/2/JJQTz3GdObU

http://www.youtube.c...141/G0CVU30WlRI

http://www.youtube.c...141/G0CVU30WlRI

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## bj000

i am new to the constrictor knot at the pouch end.. I am reading up a lot on it and watching the videos and I will make up some bands tonight or tomorrow. I got two kinds of cotton twine. a thinner and thicker variety. I will partially pre-stretch the bands as per flippinouts post. I have been shooting his traveling slingshot and it has unwaxed cotton ties. I actually think the aesthetics are way nicer with the twine , over using TBG strips. Its the contrast, I think. 
anyways, thanks for all the info, guys.


----------



## cheese

im having trouble tying a double constrictor knot to attach my bands.ive tried tutorials but i just cant figure it out,can someone explain it to me slowly and simply?


----------



## Hrawk

Cheese, I merged your post with the existing constrictor knot thread.


----------



## Hrawk

http://www.animatedknots.com/constrictor/index.php?Categ=scouting&LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Hrawk

Personally, I used to use the constrictor knot, but these days prefer to wrap with rubber. For me, I get much better band life wrapping with rubber than using a knot.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wrap n tuck is the go! Tb blue in my oppinion does the job best on tb gold bands..


----------



## Dayhiker

I use cotton twine from Home Depot, untreated. I find it much easier than tying with rubber bands and I get very good band life, at least as good as wrapping with rubber.


----------

